# Day 6 - this is the first BMX track day-spoiler



## ChrisKH (20 Aug 2008)

Okay it's not quite track as we know it but the BMX course looks like it's going to claim a fair few victims. Shanaze Reade off on her attempt at the first corner and in the mens heats three off in the same place. Shanaze second faster qualifier to go through. 

I'm not sure I'd want to try that start ramp.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2008)

She looked great in the second lap. She's the coolest girl in school, isn't she!


----------



## mondobongo (20 Aug 2008)

The racing is going to better tomorrow in groups of 8 rather than against the clock its gonna be rad.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2008)

Rad?


----------



## mondobongo (20 Aug 2008)

Short for Radical


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2008)

I was just surprised to hear you using such yoof language


----------



## mondobongo (20 Aug 2008)

BMX innit.


----------



## papercorn2000 (20 Aug 2008)

Quality face-plant by the French girl!


----------



## Losidan (20 Aug 2008)

reade will wipe the floor with them. we should of sent Batey for the mens but phillips gave it a shot.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Aug 2008)

i think if the women's individual sprint competition had been finished off earlier in the proceedings, we'd have seen shanaze and vicky p contest the final.


----------



## Losidan (20 Aug 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i think if the women's individual sprint competition had been finished off earlier in the proceedings, we'd have seen shanaze and vicky p contest the final.


i am sick of being asked if i can do many stunts or being told my bike is too small for me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2008)

Losidan said:


> i am sick of being asked if i can do many stunts or being told my bike is too small for me.



Why? That's what they were originally for... I used to do plenty of stunts on my BMX (as well as racing them, back when it was still a kid's thing). They are meant to be for fun, not some kind of technial instrument with a proper use... we do sometimes get rather too precious about our bikes!


----------



## Losidan (21 Aug 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Why? That's what they were originally for... I used to do plenty of stunts on my BMX (as well as racing them, back when it was still a kid's thing). They are meant to be for fun, not some kind of technial instrument with a proper use... *we do sometimes get rather too precious about our bikes! *




I personally dont get precious about it. It is understandable if you dont have an interest in the sport. It is just after the umptenth time you get it said it gets a bit tedious. Mind you if someone asked me to explain the offside rule I'd probably just look cross eyed and splutter. 
It's just people associate BMX with the X games now...I can understand why cos it is so accesible on the TV and racing gets nothing like a look in. To be fair i usually just laugh along and say I am good at skidding.


----------



## Chuffy (22 Aug 2008)

Oops. Looks as if she was trying too hard. Oh well, she's got time for a few more Olympics yet...


----------



## mondobongo (22 Aug 2008)

She was warned apparently that it was a big risk to attempt to completely jump the last set of triples and if she got it wrong she would plant it. But decided to go for it anyway, hats off to her for not holding back and going for it but it cost her a medal.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Aug 2008)

All or nothing - that's the way she rides. She didn't want to settle for silver.


----------



## Losidan (22 Aug 2008)

i read on another forum that she was talking to jamie staff about having a go at the big jump on the mens. He advised not to so she went for it anyway and made it....Knarly.


----------

